# Mosquito Muzzleloader ?



## LOTC (Jan 16, 2012)

Per the ODNR website:

Lottery winners will receive further instructions in the mail. 

Did anyone receive any instructions in the mail?
Or did you just print the information sheets on your computer?

I was picked for 1/20 but haven't received anything in the mail.

Who had luck? Any reports from those who hunted there?


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

My friend and I also are going 1/20. You will get your hunting area when you sign in. I have been there before for kids hunts and have always seen alot of deer. good luck.


----------



## LOTC (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the response. Good Luck to you also. Hope there are some bucks left with antlers.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Sorry if this is off topic, but can you guys tell me how these controlled hunts work when it comes to tags and limits? 

If you are drawn for a controlled hunt, do you have to purchase a normal deer tag to hunt with or is there a special tag issued when your name is drawn? 

If you have already taken a buck, does the controlled hunt allow you to take another? 

Does the deer you take in a controlled hunt count towards your total zone limit for the year?

Thanks for any info you can give.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

go to the odnr website and go to controlled hunts and they will explain everything. you may still only take 1 buck a year no matter what.


----------



## LOTC (Jan 16, 2012)

olwhitee said:


> Sorry if this is off topic, but can you guys tell me how these controlled hunts work when it comes to tags and limits?
> 
> If you are drawn for a controlled hunt, do you have to purchase a normal deer tag to hunt with or is there a special tag issued when your name is drawn?
> 
> ...


1. You may use a regular $24 either sex tag, or a $15 antlerless tag. There is no special tag issued.
2. ONLY 1 BUCK PER YEAR IN OHIO BY ANY MEANS PER PERSON!3. NO - Controlled hunts + urban deer limit is 6, they do not count towards zone limits in A, B, or C. See page 10 in the Hunting and Trapping Regulations.


----------



## LOTC (Jan 16, 2012)

Only 1 deer per person may be taken during any controlled hunt.You may NOT take a 2nd deer after tagging a 1st, as in the regular regulations.


----------



## deadrabbit (Sep 15, 2011)

I thought the 15 dollar anterless expired at the end of gun season

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LOTC (Jan 16, 2012)

deadrabbit said:


> I thought the 15 dollar anterless expired at the end of gun season
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_deer.aspx#urban



Page 10, *Up to 6 deer may be tagged with antlerless deer permit(s) in the Urban Deer Units and Ohio Division of Wildlife Controlled Hunts Sept. 24 through Feb. 5, 2012*


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

LOTC said:


> Only 1 deer per person may be taken during any controlled hunt.You may NOT take a 2nd deer after tagging a 1st, as in the regular regulations.


the plum brook info sheet says you can take 2 deer a day during the gun hunt.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Yep you could shoot two deer at Ravenna this year also


----------



## LOTC (Jan 16, 2012)

OK guys, ya got me, *my apologies*.
However, it's encouraging to know that there are those of us that do read the regulations for where we are hunting. YOU ARE THE GOOD GUYS that the ODNR guys don't have to shake their heads over and write tickets for.
Nice to know that someone's paying attention.
My apologies, and thanks for correcting me!!!
I think you might be an enjoyable hunting partner!


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

killingtime said:


> go to the odnr website and go to controlled hunts and they will explain everything. you may still only take 1 buck a year no matter what.


Thanks for all the info guys. I did look through the odnr website before posting I just did not find the section that I needed. For some reason I could not find the controlled hunt area.

Nice to know that you can use the antlerless permit for these if you still have one. 

Good luck guys, and thanks again


----------

